#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  OLT AN5516-01 não sincroniza ONUs ZYXEL PMG2005-T20B

## ottoncarlos

Boa tarde prezados,

Estou com um problema na sincronização de ONUs da Zyxel, já revisei toda configuração no ANM2000, já fiz procedimentos descritos por outros profissionais e nada resolve. Acontece o seguinte, consigo autenticar as ONUs pelo método Physic_IDaddress Whitelist, porém elas não aparecem na Placa PON pra fazer as configurações de vlan, etc., elas só aparecem quando fazemos ONU Manual Synchronization na OLT. Já fiz Time Calibration, porém continuo com o mesmo problema em ambas as placas da mesma OLT. Temos outras 3 OLTs que estão com a mesma configuração, porém em cidades diferentes, autenticando em servidores PPPOE diferentes, e todas as outras funcionam normalmente. Alguém já se deparou com isso e conseguiu resolver?

O cenário é o seguinte:
OLT AN5516-01
2 Placas GPON GCOB (H.V. WKE2.201.168S1B) (S.V. RP0700)
Placa HSWA (H.V. WKE2.115.331R1A) (S.V. RP0700)

As ONUs são ZYXEL PMG2005-T20B

----------


## naldo864

zyxel aqui vai bem com olt huawey ,ja fiber home vai ter que desbloquear ela para aceitar

----------

